# Doppelsieg für Intense-Paar ;)



## iRider (10. Juli 2008)

Mount 7 Psychosis:

Psycho Women: 

1-Clair Bouchar 17:02.33 
2-Sarin Warman 
3-Bethany Parsons 

Psycho Men: 

1-Chris Kovaric 12:35.14 *New Course Record* 
2-Nick Quinn 
3-Tyler Morland 
4-Sam Hill 
5-Andrew Mitchell 

Quelle:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/mount-7-results-2008.html

Wer Seasons gesehen hat weiss wie sssssssssstttttttteeeeeeeeeeiiiillllllll das ist 
Und Sam Hill nur Vierter


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Juli 2008)

bei dem zeitabsatnd von hill zu kovarik ist hill sicher dreimal gestürzt...trotzdem cool chris mal wieder vorne zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (10. Juli 2008)

den hats im oberen teil angeblich irgendwo ganz technisch zerlegt


----------

